# NEW OWNER OF R35 GTR



## MARKEER35 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi
2009 black edition
Bought from Westover Bmth,super service from Gerard and Darren the tech plus good deal on my 370z Black edition.
What a car reminds me of my motorbike days and in a different league to anything i have ever driven including a RS4 and M3.
Who needs Alton Towers.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Congrats...got mine from them and Gerard and Darren are good guys...which 09 did you buy?


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Good for you! hope you have a great experience with it, most here do. Different class re performance to most other cars... modded or not?


----------



## MARKEER35 (Jul 25, 2011)

Gun metal black edition 25k ,just had 24k service new pads etc and new bridgestones .car is perfect(miltek y pipe) just a few stone chips.really pleased with car and deal never thought i would own one of these monsters.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

MARKEER35 said:


> Gun metal black edition 25k ,just had 24k service new pads etc and new bridgestones .car is perfect(miltek y pipe) just a few stone chips.really pleased with car and deal never thought i would own one of these monsters.


I know the one seen it up there...nice car


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Congrats & enjoy. They are epic.


----------



## deerhunter (Dec 7, 2009)

good for you mate , i,m same when it comes to bikes , the car is up there when it comes to comparrison with my Bmw s1000rr ,outright performance and speed to match


----------



## MARKEER35 (Jul 25, 2011)

For me it the working mans, womens supercar,it has a very positive reaction on the streets from the people that know about cars.the pipe dream is a reality.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Welcome to our world 

good choice of dealer; Darren set-up my car up nicely for Track, when I was there last Thursday.


----------

